# Those with farms/smallholdings-council tax...?



## Ranyhyn (15 January 2013)

Do you get a percentage discount if you're a composite property?
If so, how much??


----------



## navaho (15 January 2013)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Do you get a percentage discount if you're a composite property?
If so, how much??
		
Click to expand...

& what is one of those? Sorry if im being blonde. Only discount i know of is if your a single person & then its 25% discount.


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 January 2013)

A composite hereditament is a hereditament which has both domestic and non-domestic property within it (Local Government Finance Act 1988 s64(9)).
 That's the web definition. Basically it's a farm, where your house and farm is as one. Rather than say someone has a house in one town and a field in the next etc


----------



## Maesfen (15 January 2013)

We only get a basic banding and at present it's nearly £1900 a year.  Annoying to say the least as the only council benefit this house has is dustbin collection as we're on own sewerage, water etc and an unmade road with no public transport for miles.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 January 2013)

We live in a large farmhouse, but because it is a farm it is one band lower than if it was a detached house.


----------



## mulberrymill (15 January 2013)

We are a small holding with loads of outbuildings and about 2.5 acres of land. The house is a small 3 bed bungalow and we pay council tax based on the value of the house not the total property. I have queried this with the council in the past as didn't want to be clobbered with a back dated bill and was told it is correct. Bonus!


----------



## Polos Mum (15 January 2013)

I agree with Mulberrymill I'm happy mine is as cheap as it is because they don't seem to include 12 acres, 25 by 45 fibre school, 7 block built stables plus hay barn and pig pens in the value (thank goodness!)


----------



## Merlin11 (15 January 2013)

My council tax is just based on the value of the house rather than the house and land. This means it is quite low thank goodness! I have 6 acres attached to the house but it is not a registered farm or small holding.


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 January 2013)

So you are of the opinion, that council tax would go UP, rather than down?
I wonder of that applies to smaller acreage rather than larger? Because we were pretty sure being a composite meant your tax was less, not more.

Perhaps also it has more to do with an ag tie than being composite....?!


----------



## Dubsie (15 January 2013)

mulberrymill said:



			We are a small holding with loads of outbuildings and about 2.5 acres of land. The house is a small 3 bed bungalow and we pay council tax based on the value of the house not the total property. I have queried this with the council in the past as didn't want to be clobbered with a back dated bill and was told it is correct. Bonus!
		
Click to expand...

Really?  I was told it was the value of the property 'as a whole' - house and land. So we never bothered reregistering it as a small holding when we bought it, and still pay more tax by 1 or 2 bands than every single other house (all bigger than ours) bar one which is a bedroom smaller and a semi to boot that are in our postcode.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 January 2013)

I'm more confused than I started out lol


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 January 2013)

We saw an advert from a company that were offering to get properties re-graded for council tax a few years ago; we gave our details to them and hoped for the best - but they weren't able to get anything off for us 

We're a large farmhouse with buildings attached; not a working farm as such though, although a local farmer does graze sheep in the field.

The local council in its money-grabbing philosophy said "no".


----------



## Skippys Mum (16 January 2013)

I have a smallholding and my council tax is based on the value of my (compact and bijoux  ) house.  Luckily it doesnt include the value of the land, stables, field shelters, arena etc


----------



## Orangehorse (16 January 2013)

As for Councils being money grabing - we wanted to build a "granny cottage" in one of the old buildings, but the Coucil would only allow one that could be attached to the main house, not one out in the yard.  So when this was built, they came and assessed it for Council Tax and we have to pay two lots of council tax as according to their criteria it is a separate dwelling, but according to the planning permission can never be sold separately.


----------



## carthorse (16 January 2013)

I have to pay council tax on our house and seperate non domestic rates on my 5 stables and 6 acres because they are half a mile away. The land next door has the same 5 stables but pays nothing as they never got planning permission. It really annoys me. They also put on a clause to say I couldnt run a business there so although I now only use 3 stables I cant rent out the others


----------

